# Puppy food



## Casper1409 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi. Casper is going to be 9 weeks old he on royal canin . I got new bag and got xsmall puppy chiot is that good for him . Bags says up to 8 lbs he 2.8 lbs


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

What country do you live in, if you don't mind me asking? How it was explained to me was that food like Royal Canin and Hills Science Diet, which are full of grains, quickly make a puppy full (they have tiny stomachs) but they are full from grains not nutrients. Rice and wheat are not full of the nutrients they needs. Because of this they can be lacking nutrients. They are so small they need to eat nutrient dense food.

If you feed a dry food, I suggest Fromms Four Star (available on Amazon and other online stores). It's an all life stages food, meaning it's good for puppies and adults. We feed Daisy the grain free kind but there are more flavors with grain but not as much as Royal Canin or Hills Science Diet. 

Also remember to soak the kibble in warm/hot water until it is like oatmeal/porridge, let it cool off, and then feed your puppy. And feed four small meals a day. They can't eat all that food in two meals because of their tiny stomachs and they can get low blood sugar. 

We didn't get Daisy until she was 14 weeks and even then we had to soak her food until she was 20 weeks (5 months). Has your vet said anything about supplements or how to feed such a young puppy?


----------



## Casper1409 (Mar 26, 2016)

Im in us. They told me royal canin was goos and alot ppl with same dog tell me they give them it. But ny maltese gaining weigh quickly but stays hungry . He wont eat the food if i wet it as well


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are the first six ingredients from RC puppy food: Chicken meal, brewers rice, chicken fat, corn, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten. For a food to be a quality dog food, two of the first 3 ingredients should be a named protein (chicken fat isn't protein). Also RC has a LOT of grains, which means it has a lot of fillers and fewer nutrients. Vets push it because they make money off of it.

Your puppy is at an age where he is going to be growing fast. He needs to have a better food than this. 
Chicken meal, brewers rice, chicken fat, corn, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten - See more at: https://www.royalcanin.com/products...-puppy-dry-dog-food/3000#sthash.FJwmTUWV.dpuf
Chicken meal, brewers rice, chicken fat, corn, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten, - See more at: https://www.royalcanin.com/products...dry-dog-food/3000#sthash.FJwmTUWV.dpufChicken meal, brewers rice, chicken fat, corn, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten - See more at: https://www.royalcanin.com/products...-puppy-dry-dog-food/3000#sthash.FJwmTUWV.dpuf


----------



## Casper1409 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hiw about blue buffalo . I can get bag of that today?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Casper1409 said:


> Hiw about blue buffalo . I can get bag of that today?


You really need to read the ingredients and read through some previous threads here on how to pick a quality food. Most varieties of Blue Buffalo contain a lot of grain so you aren't getting that much more nutrition from the food. Plus, the company is being sued for false advertising for claiming the food was free of byproducts and grains when it wasn't. Personally, I would find something better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is a good place to find out about the best dog food...dog food advisor. Here's the link to best puppy foods. Best Puppy Foods | Dog Food Advisor


----------

